# Free to a good home-cycling kit M & L- Crane & Lusso brands



## Steve T (22 Mar 2018)

Hi there,

I seem to have acquired too much cycling kit these are free (apart from the cost of postage only which I would estimate as around a fiver):-

medium Aldi/Crane padded bib shorts (32-34 WAIST) - worn once have a decent pad.

medium Aldi/Crane padded cycling trousers(32-34 WAIST) - windproof fronts - decent quality, probably never worn TBH.

Lusso short sleeve cycling top blue/black (L - 40 CHEST)with 3 rear pockets and full length zip- worn 4-5 times but I have others I like more.

You can either have the lot or chose what you would like its all decent barely worn stuff and I do have other Aldi stuff which I really do rate especially the gloves and base layers.


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Mar 2018)

Pm sent about the lusso. Partly because I want to figure out my size on their well regarded stuff.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Mar 2018)

I had to smile.

My Aldi gear gets used more than my Rapha gear.


----------



## Steve T (23 Mar 2018)

Lusso to be given to Blue Hills other stuff still going free.


----------



## vickster (23 Mar 2018)

@DavidS looking for kit


----------



## FlyingCyclist (23 Mar 2018)

vickster said:


> @DavidS looking for kit



Thanks for the heads up. Sadly nothing I'm interested in.


----------

